# "RPG Keys LR + PS Combo" v "Kubota RPG Speedkeys for Lightroom 2"



## mickeyjuice (Dec 11, 2009)

G'day all,

Looking to buy one of these, but not sure which way to jump.

http://kubotaworkshops.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=163''&category_id=258

http://www.rpgkeys.com/product.php?productID=22

Since LR arrived, my usage of PS has gone down considerably, to the extent where I don't use it all that often anymore.

With the 1'% discount currently running, the Kubota pack (USB keypad, Presets pack 3, DVD workflow DVD (apparently very very good)) is around $37', while the RPG Keys LR + PS Combo is $59', but looks more flexible (more keys).

Also, a review I read said that Vibrance and/or Saturation wasn't adjustable from the Kubota mini keypad. I use these a fair bit, and I know I could put it in my import preset (I guess I should), I find myself adjusting them a lot, so that lack (if it stll is, the review was from last year) could be very frustrating.

Has anyone used both and can offer any insights? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but I have searched a lot, and haven't seen anything relevant.

Ta.


----------



## Timothy Riley (Dec 13, 2009)

Ta,
 Your all over the web looking for info!  I found this post on 3 or 4 different forums.
I replied on one of them but didn't feel the need to reply again.

Let me know if I can help in any way.
Tim


----------



## mickeyjuice (Dec 13, 2009)

G'day Tim,

thanks for that. (I posted my questions here, POTN and FM, trying to get a good spread on the replies, as I found very little besides a few reviews when I was searching. Most places just posted the media release, which doesn't help much when it come to finding some actual experiences with the devices. I've posted the below back to them as well.)

I had a bit of an email chat with the Kubota ppl, and they said basically the same thing you did - there's a new version coming out (free upgrade), and it's far more flexible, which is great.

I think I'll go with the Kubota set, given I use PS fairly infrequently, and so don't really need the "speed-up" aspect of it when I do use it. (I always struggle with buying stuff further down the line than the "top" product, figuring I'll always end up there anyway, but the smaller keypad seems to be the smarter option, despite having plenty of desk space. If I ever get to the stage where I NEED the PS stuff, I guess I'll be able to afford to step up then.)

One question I have about the flexibility side of it, though - I assume you then just have to remember than the keys no longer do what they're marked to do, or is there a way to get a blank set of keys, or some way to put your own markings on them?

Also, some of the review pics show the keypad, the USB receiver and three additional key templates. Is this standard? None of the reviews seem to mention it.







Thanks.


----------



## Timothy Riley (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Ta,
The pic you have shown above is for the next release of the SpeedKeys. V2 we are calling it....

The user (you) will be able to remove individual keys and replace them with a different key. Meaning that you dont have to replace all of the keys at 1 time but you can mix and match individual keys to your liking. For example, if you are a user of the V1 SpeedKey product and you never user the BWXXX key, you can replace it with any other individual key.


Keep in mind.... This is part of the next release which is not quite ready. But it is a free upgrade when it comes out.


Cheers
Tim


----------



## mickeyjuice (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool, thanks for that.

But back to my earlier question - will blanks be available, or will there be some way of labelling them yourself? Given that each key is doing three jobs, is it an "all or nothing" approach to labelling each key? (ie if you change the "BWXXX key", you cange the other two functions as well. (Or at least you change the labelling.))

Thanks.


----------



## Timothy Riley (Dec 15, 2009)

Juice,
  The V2 of the SpeedKeys will have a few keys that are blank that can be written on.  However, these blank keys will be limited in their functionality to activating LR presets.

Hoe this helps
Tim


----------



## mickeyjuice (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, to put a summary on this - because I am far more a LR user than a PS user, I'm buying the Kubota solution, because it's both cheaper and seems to be more in line with what I need.

I talked to Tim on Skype this morning, and despite the inherent delays in Australia-US calls  , he sold me on the speedkeys solution, doing a screen-share and showing me how the version 2 key-reassignment, etc worked on the keypad, which is very smooth. It's not finished yet, but looks way cool, and it's a free upgrade when it arrives.

Looks great, ordering it now.

Thanks Tim, much appreciated.


----------

